# River Trip



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Today's trip needed to be closer to home due to time constraints, so it was an early morning rise to pick up my buddy and go to the Middle Provo. We were both overdue for some stream fishing anyway.

At first, things didn't look good. Neither of us had fished this particular stretch before and it seemed to take awhile for us to get the hang of it. Eventually, we caught on and were pretty consistent for the rest of our trip.

The fishing was actually pretty good, hooking up on consecutive casts regularly. Holdsworth caught a bunch too, which he needed after getting skunked last week.

We got them to take Gulp! minnows and nightcrawlers, but the real fish magnet today was a Blue Fox of all things...




























One after another! Both of us!





































Some of the browns were really colorful.




























Once again, the gold Vibrax size 2 was very productive and the size 1 did pretty well too. It was really nice to hit the river again and catch a mess of fish. All of mine were released today and Holdsworth kept his bleeder.

For a short trip, I'm pretty satisfied with how things turned out for us.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice LOAH.. you guys have been getting out a bunch lately, good job! 

I hope you took Holdsworth a sandwich this time.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

He's a big boy and brought his own sandwich this time. :lol: 

I usually only bring food if I've got my family. Maybe something snacky sometimes.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to figure out those Gulp! minnows  they seem pretty sweet


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice trip . Flows good, high? Crowded?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The flows on the Middle aren't too high at all right now. The water is nice and clear.

The Lower Provo is flowing pretty high, but the water's still pretty clear.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great trip thanks for the report and the great photos. 8)


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice pics, been a while since I've been up there; good to see it is producing still.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice job, bros. Looks like it was cold. :mrgreen: :| :O•-:


Is the Middle Provo open to bait fishing??? I didn't know that...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, each section (Lower, Middle, Upper) is divided into 2 subsections; One with general regulations, one with AFL and a size restriction.

The section we were fishing was downstream of the Legacy Bridge in Midway, where the line for the restrictive regulations is. Upstream from that bridge is the AFL section.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow looks like you guys had a lot of fun. Nice pics and thanks for the report!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Yes, each section (Lower, Middle, Upper) is divided into 2 subsections; One with general regulations, one with AFL and a size restriction.
> 
> The section we were fishing was downstream of the Legacy Bridge in Midway, where the line for the restrictive regulations is. Upstream from that bridge is the AFL section.


Thanks for the info. Good to know. 8)


----------

